# lichenoid keratosi



## misstigris (Jun 24, 2010)

What dx code would you use for this?

thanks


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey,

Lichenoid keratoses (also known as "Benign lichenoid keratosis", "Lichen planus-like keratosis", "Solitary lichenoid keratosis," and "Solitary lichen planus") are a cutaneous condition characterized by brown to red, scaling maculopapules found on sun-exposed skin of extremities. Restated, this is a cutaneous condition usually characterized by a solitary dusky-red to violaceous papular skin lesion.

So, I think go thro' Index of diseases ....

Keratosis --> (If site specified then the site specified) --> 701.1.

Hope this helps!

VJ.


----------

